# Talking about Bridgett Carlson



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I've been on her website many times and am interested in the Hootie x Zaki breeding. That is High Times What a Hoot x High Times Blackfeet Bird Woman. I'm a novice working with my first novice Golden so do you think this hopeful performance litter will be too much for me? Also, do you think the pups will be nice looking Goldens?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I haven't actually met Hootie or any of his kids, but I have been told by a few people that he isn't naturally an over the top high drivey dog, so that might not be an issue. 

It's some very nice lines behind the breeding, but it is definately a linebreeding so make sure you're comfortable with that. Zaki's mom is Hootie's half-sister, so it is a uncle to niece breeding.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I have a Hootie daughter and I may be partial  but I think she is very pretty. Her momma was not the "prettiest" golden I have seen but she had good breeding, and good structure and clearances, just kind of plain. I do think Gabby takes after her daddy more than momma, in coloring and appearance. As for the energy level.....it is high. 

Gabby is a GREAT dog, she is EXTREMELY smart, but she keeps us hopping. She gets bored easily and she chooses to go find something entertaining to do. Our other high energy dog tended to find a bone or something to take frustration out on but stay in the room with us. Not Gabby she is off. She has been a blast to work with though. I don't know Zaki, but the Miners (High Times) know there stuff when it comes to breeding. They have talked my breeder into one more breeding with Hootie and Reese, because the two litters they have produced are really incredible dogs. 

Here is a new picture of Gabby you can see how she looks. Not properly stacked. I don't do well at that. LOL


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

I know of a couple of Hootie kids that show in my area. They are nicely structured (good toplines, balanced angles) which is important for a performance dog. As far as being "nice looking", it depends on what you are used to. They will not be "fancy" with the bone and coat of a conformation bred dog, but I consider the High Times dogs to be attractive performance dogs. The ones I have been around are, however, A LOT of Dog! Meaning you had better be prepared to train and exercise them and keep them challenged. They truly do NEED to work.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

And the more I thought about it the more I realized I was remembering wrong. The people hadn't told me me wasn't high drive, they told me he was more on the "soft" side. Not overly so, but in that if you correct him he does care. Unlike Flip, who I could beat with a two by four and he would think we were playing a new game.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Are you sure Storee and Filp aren't related? They sound so much alike. Beat me! Beat me again! Oh I love pain! I'm so never gonna listen again ever! Beat me more!


I love the drive but some days wish she'd have an off switch. She's a busy dog!


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Happy said:


> I've been on her website many times and am interested in the Hootie x Zaki breeding. That is High Times What a Hoot x High Times Blackfeet Bird Woman. I'm a novice working with my first novice Golden so do you think this hopeful performance litter will be too much for me? Also, do you think the pups will be nice looking Goldens?


I do agree with Max's mom. The High Times folks know their stuff, have you asked them your questions?


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I haven't talked to High Times yet but have admired the accomplishments of their dogs. 
Loisana, I laughed at you remembering what was actually said about Hootie being high drive but soft. Like you, my dog acts even goofier if he is scolded and I think could take a 2 x 4 as a love tap.
I do have a conformation dog right now who will start obedience shows this summer or fall depending on when my obedience instructor thinks we are ready. 
Looking at Gabby who is adorable, I think maybe the Hootie line is one I will keep in mind as I search for my next obedience dog. Thanks everyone for your input.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Bender said:


> Are you sure Storee and Filp aren't related? They sound so much alike. Beat me! Beat me again! Oh I love pain! I'm so never gonna listen again ever! Beat me more!
> 
> 
> I love the drive but some days wish she'd have an off switch. She's a busy dog!


Yep, did you see where I posted about what little heathen pups Flip and Storee would make together? We must never let them get near one another!!! :bowl:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I totally forgot that I do know someone that has a half brother to Hootie (they have the same father). He's a couple of months younger than Flip. From what she's described of him, he does have energy but is happy to curl up on the floor next to her too. She was a little disappointed at first because he was softer than she had expected. She wanted a dog just like Flip (?????????) and even had plans to go get a half sister of his. I think people managed to convince her that she was crazy (she wants to train a dog like Flip and another pup just a few months older??) so she cancelled on that pup but ended up getting a standard poodle puppy instead gotme. But I think her golden is going to be a very nice dog if she handles him in a way best suited for him. I think she is appreciating him much more now as he gets older.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I have a friend who bred her dog to Reno. I like the pups they produced. One male is a silly nut, not over the top, but just wants to have a good time. Great drive, but focus issues. The female is incredible. Small quick brave I really like her. The male the breeder kept, he is soft. Not that it is a bad thing, she has his JH and is working on SH. He was at the Miners most of last year so she didn't get to run him much until the season was almost over. She brought him to a dock event, he looked overwhelmed and was just watching. 

I am exposing Gabby to everything I can think of. So far if she backs off, it is just for a moment and then she is in there full speed. I don't think she will be a "2x4" (LOL) dog, but I think she can handle correction. Hasn't seemed to phase her a whole lot so far. She seems to be quite brave. She sure does NOT want to be left out.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have two friends, both with a Hootie son. One is not very masculine, has allergies and is very soft. The other is just the opposite and they are littermates, go figure. I have never been a fan of Hooties head, but boy is he talented!

P.S. Bridget puts on an AWESOME seminar!!! I can't wait to see her again in June (the last time I had a terrible tooth infection and wasn't able to concentrate like I wanted to).


----------

